# The Desk Apprentice™ Rotating Organizer



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

I just noticed this at Staples.ca:

http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?webid=597003&CatIds=&AffixedCode=



> During an appearance on season three of NBC's hit series "The Apprentice," Staples joined Donald Trump in challenging the teams to invent a product to clear The Donald's cluttered desk. Staples also helped choose the winning invention.
> The Desk Apprentice™ was the clear winner. Just like Staples brand products, it's an innovative way to make your workday a little easier. And we liked the idea so much, we're making it available to all would-be entrepreneurs, not just Donald Trump.
> 
> The Desk Apprentice™ Rotating Organizer:
> ...


Seems a bit crazy.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

They seem to be doing that often with that show. Using the products they made. I wonder if they get a kick back from it? I wonder if Donald gets some too? Or maybe just either or, or both. I am sure just like every Capatilist buisness man who can't get enough money, he probably gets something.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Does it come with a compartment for the hair products and combs? Who cares what DT thinks anyway? I feel sorry for the people who have to work for such a covetous ego-maniac.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I would have to imagine the people that work for him are no different then him. I know I wouldn't last for a second with him. Everyone seems to kiss his ass like he's really all that important. Money doesn't make you a Success, although many people think it does. He looks like he is a very miserable angry, depressed individual. I have only seen him smile a few times.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, re your comment that "Who cares what DT thinks anyway? I feel sorry for the people who have to work for such a covetous ego-maniac.", you obviously have not been inside of Trump Towers in NYC. If so, you would have added the words "ostentatious" and "conpsicuous comsumption" to this discription.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

He's building a Trump Tower in Toronto. I guess you can use that as prima facie evidence of the plentiful existence of avarice in Hogtown....


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i wonder if they ended up putting the rotating lock function on it - it doesnt mention it in the description, but i think that it would be nice to lock into place instead of rolling around - 

it looked really big on that desk too - but it does look pretty good.

home depot also offers the box that craig and his team came up with.

on a side note, i hope that kendra wins it all.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

depmode101 said:


> on a side note, i hope that kendra wins it all.


ugh, i find her way too whiny. i don't think i could respect her as a boss.

then again, look at the alternatives...


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> then again, look at the alternatives...


tana - horrible, i cant stand her - top mary kay salesperson cause people want her to leave, so they buy stuff hoping she never comes back

craig - horrible people skills - he talks down to the other people - hes gonna blow it in the interviews as well

alex - i think hes alright, but i really think the Donald is going to go for a girl, 

kendra - she blew away pontiac with the design of the book and they are gonna use it. she did it on her own - i know its only one thing, but it happened at a perfect time, nice and close to the end of the show.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

alex is horrible. trump even called him out for sleeping during the solstice challenge. yes, i liked kendra's work on that, but otherwise, ugh.

craig is absolutely awful. calling kendra little miss or whatever that was? completely unprofessional. i think tana's got it in the bag, unless she screws up royally.

the interviews always have a few surprises in store. i live seeing them squirm! at that level, you've got to sell yourself without whoring yourself, you know?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

unreal: i have new respect for tana. i cannot believe she was able to talk her way out of being fired. although, alex is indeed useless...

i think tana has it in the bag. see above post. 

i really thought the interviews happened when they got to 4...?


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

the interviews used to happen when it got down to 4, but i guess there doing something different this season - 

tana is a very lucky person - she held onto her "trump" card right till the end "i have a better record than alex".

she was going to be fired right then and there - even when donald sent them out, they all agreed that she was not good enough.

i stand by my guess - i think kendras gonna win it


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

interact said:


> I just noticed this at Staples.ca:
> 
> Seems a bit crazy.


It reminds me of the Simpsons when Homer designed his own car.

I wouldn't put that stupid ugly thing on my desk if I got it for free. Heard of a drawer Donald?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

well, kendra won, big surprise. yes, i know i had tana pegged, but after the last few weeks, did she really think she was going to be hired?

i can't believe how worked up she got over how pontiac loved the solstice brochure because of the SHAPE, which was her idea. are you kidding?

almost as boring a finale as last year's. boohoo.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree, it was a horrible finale; commercials every 5 minutes and Tana's rooting ruined it!


----------

